# A year old today



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I dont seem like a year has gone since my **** Daisy had her pups, she had 11 pups and i hear weekly off everyone that got one apart from one that went to france, 
My pup Bella has been a dream to train and the little black dog Buddy is doing well and i take him out every day with mine, he was given to a lady that is disabled as a conpanion dog, ive lent her him long time, if out happens he comes back to me, 
both pups are retreiving back to hand, and im looking forward to this winter, i will be running them as a pair, they are good moochers, 
cheers jeff

My pup Bella 3/4 whippet 1/4 bedlington









Buddy her brother









both 22in


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i likes em.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Pretty dogs mate!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Wha Lovely Fine Friends you have.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Built for speed


----------

